# E Safford plough plane



## LeftyBayside (Sep 5, 2015)

that is a beautiful plough plane. hope it works well for you and you enjoy it.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Try posting it in the forum "Hand planes of your dreams" But I do the the hand plane experts will find your post anyway. Lucky you!


----------



## bobnann (Apr 19, 2019)

It said that forum was closed. I did post on forums under the header Safford Plough Plane. Haven't gotten much feedback. 
Thanks Petey.


----------



## Bstrom (Aug 30, 2020)

There's one of these in a local vintage shop - how do you use them? Are they especially valuable?


----------



## bobnann (Apr 19, 2019)

Paul Sellers videos on YT explain how to use them better that I could try to in words. Value hard to pin down. I've seen similar plough plans at about 50 dollars on the resale sites. But not necessarily the same maker or age. Or similar condition. Honestly I'm still trying to get a handle on the value of it.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

You want 
Hand planes of your dreams part 2, sharper than ever.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/235737

Nice plow. I have an early American plow also. Fun tool to use


----------



## bobnann (Apr 19, 2019)

Thanks Ocelot!


----------



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice plane, I would put it to use since that's why it was made. Some might tell you to put it on a shelf but I think you should make some history with it. Just my two cents here. We would love to see how it works so maybe you can put it through it's paces and show some results. I have no doubts that it will produce some fine work! Thanks for posting your beautiful tool.


----------



## bobnann (Apr 19, 2019)

It only has the one iron with it. (I actually went back to the sale to look for others but couldn't find any.). 1/2 " width.
So yes I will try it out if nothing else than to see what it can do. But I will be careful not to damage it.


----------

